# .40 cal question



## Wooley (Jun 19, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone knows of a .40 caliber with a barrel LONGER than 4.1 inches with a factory (non altered) mag of 9 rounds or less? Seems that most full size .40's with a 4.1 + inch barrel have a minimum mag of 10 rds.

On the other hand, .40 compacts have 6-9 rd mags, but a barrel that is less than 4.1 inches.

This is the difference between "restricted" (but allowed) and "prohibited" (not allowed) in the country to which our family will be immigrating... MUST have barrel greater than 4.1 in. and a mag of 9 rds of less.

Any ideas or suggestions?
Thanks a million,
Wooley


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If you are moving to Canada, there are certain guns that have the lower mag capacity and longer than factory standard barrels that you won't see on the manufacturers website(s).


----------



## Wooley (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks a bunch. Yes, we are immigrating to Canada. My Glock will not be allowed, therefore I am looking for a 4.1+ inch barrel and lower mag capacity. Any idea where a guy can research and purchase one in the U.S. prior to our move? Sounds like it would be easier for me to import a previously owned, approved (but restricted) handgun, rather than jumping through the hoops and buying one in Canada when we land in Sept.
Thanks, Wooley


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't think the barrel has to be factory, there's a member on another forum that lives in Canada and he has a lot of guns with aftermarket barrels such as Storm Lake etc. on several of his guns. As for the magazines, I do believe the required capacity is ten (10), not nine (9). 


> *Q7. What is the maximum number of cartridges that a firearm magazine can legally hold? *  *A7.* As set out in _Criminal Code Regulations_, some large-capacity magazines are prohibited regardless of the class of firearm to which the magazines are attached. As a general rule, the maximum magazine capacity is:
> 
> 
> 5 cartridges for most magazines designed for a semi-automatic centre-fire long gun; or
> 10 cartridges for most handgun magazines


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

If you Google "Restricted guns for sale, Canada" you will find dealers listing weapons for sale. Any one of those weapons are legal.

You can get a 6" barrel for a Glock. I don't know about 6 round magazines however.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Packard said:


> If you Google "Restricted guns for sale, Canada" you will find dealers listing weapons for sale. Any one of those weapons are legal.
> 
> You can get a 6" barrel for a Glock._ * I don't know about 6 round magazines however*._


OK, I'm going to say this again...

*THE MAGAZINE LIMIT FOR HANDGUNS IN CANADA IS** 10 rounds.*


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> OK, I'm going to say this again...
> 
> *THE MAGAZINE LIMIT FOR HANDGUNS IN CANADA IS** 10 rounds.*


OK. Glock makes 10 round magazines. Glock makes a 6" barrel for the 9mm and the 40 caliber.

If you already have a full size Glock all you need to do is:

1. Order the appropriate magazine.
2. Order the 6" barrel.
3. Figure out how to import the weapon into Canada (legally).


----------

